
Bill passes to fight “Russian propaganda” - rahrahrah
https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/114/hr6393/text/eh#link=1_b_~T1&nearest=HF879EFCAA86F43AA9B73F9516F1D7059
======
rahrahrah
Section 501: Committee to counter active measures by the Russian Federation to
exert covert influence over peoples and governments.

